
Why Media Monetisation Won't Work - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/why-media-monetisation-will-never-work-605022a2ba19
======
luckylion
If your work can be replaced by anybody with a blog the moment you ask for
money, maybe you're just not creating something that is special enough to be
monetized.

~~~
CM30
To be fair, a lot of existing media are in that situation right now too. It's
why for example gaming magazines and strategy guides mostly died out;
perfectly adequate (and often better) equivalents are available for free
online. Same with a lot of other hobby magazines and what not. They don't
offer anyone someone with a blog can't provide, and mostly only made money
because it was difficult to get things published.

